# KUALA LUMPUR | Lives Beyond The Twin Towers



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

hkth said:


> Nice Photos for KL! kay:


thanks...:cheers:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

by JanneM


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

KL's a great city, I love spending time there. Too bad about the Government though, they're terrible and racist.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Great thread osh..I like ur first post about forgetting the petronas twin towers .


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Maelstrom said:


> Too bad about the Government though, they're terrible and racist.


That's very true


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Middle-class Housing in & around KL


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Maelstrom said:


> KL's a great city, I love spending time there. Too bad about the Government though, they're terrible and racist.


i don know what to say about 'racist'...but if you look at other western nations like holland, france, even australia they are all racist too...but only bcoz they are 'western' so, they know how to cover their ass....while malaysia, being a non-white country always got a negative publicity even tho these 'racist' event only occured by certain party...

but don't worry...the current government is about to collapse...kay:


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Racism can come from every race. White, Black, Brown and Yellow. What matters is that we choose not to participate in it and love everyone regardless of what the color of their skin is. We are all Gods children.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Smallville said:


> Racism can come from every race. White, Black, Brown and Yellow. What matters is that we choose not to participate in it and love everyone regardless of what the color of their skin is. We are all Gods children.


yes we all know that. but take a look at how western media twisting news on which countries that they like and which they don't.

in america...i don't think their media even talk about zionists' racist oppression over palestinians...

ok, forget about those political bullshit....we are in a photo thread...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

oshkoshbgood said:


> ok, forget about those political bullshit....we are in a photo thread...


*Extremely good advice*. Let's all follow it, please.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Kuala Lumpur looks very interesting.

It doesn't matter its cultural diversity, every city is unique, its heritage, its people.

Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

by janneM


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Nikkodemo said:


> Kuala Lumpur looks very interesting.
> 
> It doesn't matter its cultural diversity, every city is unique, its heritage, its people.
> 
> Greetings from Mexico.


gracias...say hi to all Mexican from Malaysia...:wave:


----------



## davidm450 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love the photos you have chosen, it's a very honest view ~ not just tourist pics. 

I am from the UK but I like Malaysia so much I bought an apartment in KL ! Can I post some of my pics too ?


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Skyprince said:


> That's very true


I think the word 'racist' is a bit harsh...in reality there are racism everywhere all over the world, I live in Miami and racism is quite alive, more so discrimination and double standard. If racism is intense in Malaysia, how come Malaysia is much peaceful than other countries in the world...don't get me wrong, Malaysia is no exception to 'racism' but not as bad. It is a sad truth and needs to be adressed 'diplomatically' but unfortunately...that formula is easy said than done... :sly: quite possibly non existant!


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

davidm450 said:


> I love the photos you have chosen, it's a very honest view ~ not just tourist pics.
> 
> I am from the UK but I like Malaysia so much I bought an apartment in KL ! Can I post some of my pics too ?


that'd be awesome David!! bring it on! ...hmmmm around the KLCC area??


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

so beautiful 
more please


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Some pics of my my old school during Sports Day in Wangsa Maju.credit to a junior 

pics by Khadijah Haq

SMK Section 5 Wangsa Maju









Welcome to my school!!!!









Rep from each club carries the flag, I think


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Jalan Tunku Abdul Rahman, probably the most multicultural spot in KL and my favourite street in KL.

by adywarna at flickr



















by kervinchong at flickr

People praying on Jalan Tunku Abdul Rahman














































by wira nordin at flickr










by wards at flickr










another one by kervinchong


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

love this thread! it's not all about tall buldings that makes a city truly fascinating...it's the people on the streets! Love the colors, the people and the humble lifestyle...no flashy cars, polished pictures...just everyday people going about their own lives...peacefully. Refreshing!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Leeigh said:


> love this thread! it's not all about tall buldings that makes a city truly fascinating...it's the people on the streets! Love the colors, the people and the humble lifestyle...no flashy cars, polished pictures...just everyday people going about their own lives...peacefully. Refreshing!


some countries love showing their skylines, hot babe at beaches, hot guys, party scenes, while hiding the most important elements of one nation...you know, ...something 'faking'...


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Under the shadows of Kuala Lumpur, thrives a village...

Kampung Baru !!!

Most pics have views of Petronas Towers so that I dun mistakenly put pics of another kampung :lol:

by voler des ses propres ailes 

Twin Tower from Kampung Baru









by phil.lees 









by kimberlycun 

A typical kampung house in Kampung Baru








^^It is a dream for many Malaysians to have a house like this .

by Shaolin Tiger









by nimboo









by anaru








Another kampung house. This more elaborate design is considered a mansion or rich person's house long ago. 

by Ikell









by Linolumixa 









by euroschmau 








A market in Kampung Baru.

by tr!ckster 









by BIGEAR








probably the caretaker of the Muslim prayer house(like a small mosque) behind him.

Life of the urban villagers in Kampung Baru.

by kimberlycun









by gastronomicdiary 



























A man making the famous Kampung Baru Bubur Lambuk. A rice brothe with herbs and meat.

by twigafriend









by Shaolin Tiger


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

^^kampung baru (new village) has undergone a facelift currently...and it is ongoing..thx, forrestcat...










frogs for delicacies...


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

:hahaha: sotong kering!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Food Festives on Ramadhan...


----------



## samson (Apr 12, 2004)

I like this thread, its true Malaysia without magnificent packaging.
U had made me think to going back to Malaysia immediately lol


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

^^where are you now?...i advice you not to return back coz Ringgit still sucks!


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Pics from M'sia forum
by sunlight76


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Pics from M'sia forum
@Bukit Bintang by KLDEVIL


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

by KLDEVIL


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

by Nazrey


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

by christopher_dai


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Olympic Torch
by christopher_dai


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

man...the monkey sign...it's worth 1000 words! we have a problem with stray dogs in Bucharst, actually in Romania as a whole, but being the largest city, Bucharest has it the worst! The history of the stray dogs is quite simple and it dates back a while. They were released by their owners when Ceausescu demolished their homes and buildings to make way fot the great communist building projects! They've been out there ever since, and have become part of the city's natural surroundings in a way, like a specific type of fauna! I guess the monkies belong to the wild in Malaysia, but have been caught up by urbanization, and being smart and oportunistic got to hang around!

Overall, great thread!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting the malaysian girls....

Are pretty.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Ethaniel83 said:


> "continue from previous thread


More from the Malaysia forum


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

More..



nazrey said:


> by nikicheong


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

more pics from our friend Ethaniel...



Ethaniel83 said:


>


and of course nazrey



nazrey said:


> KLCC international street life
> by Pseudo Hatred





logorithm said:


> Taken from *Malaysia Central: Sightings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cows and lanterns:nuts:



Ethaniel83 said:


>


a temple somewhere in Kuala Lumpur



Ethaniel83 said:


>


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

self taken


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Thaipusam - Hindu Festival


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Very nice pics. They show the real KL beyond the skyscrapers.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Chinesse New Year festival - Lion Dance


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Very interesting city. Are the monkeys friendly? Also what is the penalty of getting caught smoking marijuana?


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

by mingthein from flickr










by mingthein










by flydime










by lensakreatif










by jacobssalon










People sleeping in mosques. Mosques in Malaysia is relatively open to public access and many people use them as places to hang out, have lunch and take a nap when there are nor prayers.










by amfyasin









by tchwang










by Syakirah[busy]










by monklike










by mattviews

A Malaysian couple reading outside the Kuala Lumpur National Mosque, probably waiting for prayer time









by aheryan

note the no peddling sign on the wall but the smile and a coconut drink in a plastic is all that you'll need after a Kuala Lumpur day....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures, and thanks to everyone who remembers to credit the photographer or source each time they make postings!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice :cheers:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

University life in Kuala Lumpur

*The University of Malaya*

by [email protected]










by Kiasu




































*
The National University of Malaysia(UKM)*

by auyong83



















by ssuriha

UKM students going somewhere...









by shahas


















by babylicessa19









*
Lim Kok Wing University
*
by CLF





































by hi!mynameisfaridhusin



















by calvinganonline










*MARA University of Technology(UiTM)*

by nakamurie










by macloo


















by pairta










by macloo








Many students at UiTM ride motorbikes to school. When they run out of spots in the parking lot, they park in the grass beside the Faculty of Mass Comm building. The girl, wearing hijab, a denim jacket and the traditional baju kurung (a long dress), has just parked her bike.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Very interesting city. Are the monkeys friendly? Also what is the penalty of getting caught smoking marijuana?


the monkeys are ok as long you don't disturb them...and if you smoke marijuana in front of police officers...yeah, of coz you might get caught.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> man...the monkey sign...it's worth 1000 words! we have a problem with stray dogs in Bucharst, actually in Romania as a whole, but being the largest city, Bucharest has it the worst! The history of the stray dogs is quite simple and it dates back a while. They were released by their owners when Ceausescu demolished their homes and buildings to make way fot the great communist building projects! They've been out there ever since, and have become part of the city's natural surroundings in a way, like a specific type of fauna! I guess the monkies belong to the wild in Malaysia, but have been caught up by urbanization, and being smart and oportunistic got to hang around!
> 
> Overall, great thread!


haha..i hope the dogs are tame enough..they don't bite people, aren't they?

and ...the 'urban' monkeys are there since many green areas in KL are either primer or secondary jungles...


----------



## davidm450 (Aug 1, 2006)

philadweller said:


> Very interesting city. Are the monkeys friendly? Also what is the penalty of getting caught smoking marijuana?


Hi ~ you asked what the penalty is. It is very, very, very severe ! Thats not to say that people don't' ~ if you live in Malaysia you know what the system is and what the risks are ~ but as a tourist I'd advise you not to even think of it.

As far as the monkeys go, if you have food to give them they can be entertaining ~ if you don't I wouldn't approach them, they have sharp teeth!

KL is a fabulous city though


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I think this should be voted as the best thread in SSC because it shows the reality on the ground. No hyprocricy. Thanks Osh !
kay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

oshkoshbgood said:


> yes we all know that. but take a look at how western media twisting news on which countries that they like and which they don't.
> 
> in america...i don't think their media even talk about zionists' racist oppression over palestinians...


EXCUSE ME, but I don't think the media shows enough of the terror caused by Palestinians either...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it actually reminds me a lot of Bangkok..


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Deanb said:


> it actually reminds me a lot of Bangkok..


I assure you KL is very different from Bangkok.I know many say that you could visit Sydney and London to experience cultural diversity...but Malaysian diversity IMO is unique on its own. Too bad Israelis cannot visit Malaysia.Hope we'll open our doors to you...someday.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

the Hindu worshippers after prayers...









^^flip flops for sale!!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Let us ask visitors on their opinions about KL









Janet: KL is a truly asia...









Laura: KL is just like Paris!.nope..i'm kidding...haha









Cindy: Sure i will came here again. KL has many hidden beauties, unexplored









Angela: wow...so much fun here!









Melissa: gee...i hate KL. too much stress here!









Ashly: Some people says that KL is like Bangkok. Well, i suggest that guy to visit both. they have very their own unique identity.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

by anuarsalleh




























Low Cost Carrier Terminal









F1 Malaysian Grand Prix


----------



## TruthSeeker (Jan 14, 2008)

wow what a amazing city..


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

oshkoshbgood said:


> Let us ask visitors on their opinions about KL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree...!!!


----------

